# New South Bend Acquisition



## N14ZQ (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello all, I'm new to this forum and I recently acquired what I believe to be a South Bend 9" Model A,
but now I'm not certain. 4683NAR8 is stamped on the bed and the plate
on the gearbox reads: Catalog: 444Z with 3 1/2. My first plan was to remove the carriage and apron for cleaning, etc. by sliding it off of the bed but this is not possible since someone had pinned a gear to the end of the lead screw. It serves no useful purpose and with some effort I was able to remove this gear and then slide the carriage/apron off the bed. I can't see the purpose of this gear, perhaps one of you know?

I'd like to pinpoint the date of manufacture for this lathe.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Z2V (Feb 6, 2018)

Just a wild shot in the dark but could there have been a motor mounted there to drive the lead screw?


----------



## Dave Paine (Feb 6, 2018)

Looks like a SB serial number to me.

WS Wells SB database

WS Wells SB serial number logic


----------



## N14ZQ (Feb 7, 2018)

Dave Paine said:


> Looks like a SB serial number to me.
> 
> WS Wells SB database
> 
> WS Wells SB serial number logic


----------



## N14ZQ (Feb 7, 2018)

Is there a way to determine the exact date of manufacture for 4683NAR8?


----------



## silverhawk (Feb 8, 2018)

N14ZQ said:


> Is there a way to determine the exact date of manufacture for 4683NAR8?



Sort of. If you want that, $25 to grizzly (who bought South Bend) will procure a digital "serial card". That card should give the date of manufacture, plus some of the add-ons that came with it new. It was worth it for my 1929 SB.


----------



## Dave Paine (Feb 8, 2018)

If you want to purchase the PDF of the original serial card, there is a link in the above WS Wells SB serial number logic page to the Grizzly site.

Grizzly page for SB serial card


----------

